# Trigun Fanclub



## Zantetsuken (Jul 11, 2008)

I noticed there were a few anime/manga clubs up here, and I didn't see Trigun, so I decided to post it up. Vash is awesomness.
Current Members:
Zantetsuken. (Me.)


----------

